# Finally ordered a 545i



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

Well, after months of test drives, dealing with sales people (sorry, but we can't get you a car until next May) and debating between several cars (E500, CLK500, 530 and 545), I took the plunge and ordered an 04 545iA from Cutter (thanks to Franco). Got my production number and delivery is scheduled for early February 04.

Having owned many 5 series over the past 20 years (E28, E34, E39), I decided to stay loyal to the 5er and try out a new E60. While I've never been a proponent of getting the first of a new model, I figure what the heck. 

Anyways, I have appreciated all of the views both pro and con from this board over the past year. :thumbup::thumbdwn:

Now, let the wait begin......


----------



## sb540 (Jan 25, 2002)

Well don't keep us in suspense: what color, what options, did you have the ability to get heads up display and nav, will it come with little reflectors in the back bumper or little black plastic space fillers, will it come with wood on the doors. Trivia to some, essential information to others. Tantilize us with the details.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

jeffnin said:


> Well, after months of test drives, dealing with sales people (sorry, but we can't get you a car until next May) and debating between several cars (E500, CLK500, 530 and 545)


What did you think about E and CLK? Did you test-drive them at all?

I know that since your ordered a bimmer your opinion on its competitors is kinda obvious  but I'm still wondering.


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

sb540 said:


> Well don't keep us in suspense: what color, what options, did you have the ability to get heads up display and nav, will it come with little reflectors in the back bumper or little black plastic space fillers, will it come with wood on the doors. Trivia to some, essential information to others. Tantilize us with the details.


Check my signature for the details 

As far as the door trim; yes, poplar wood. Door trim on production models after Sept include the poplar instead of the titanium. Some of the dealer demos ordered before Sept have the titanium. The no-cost optional anthracite wood is on delay for the doors....some kind of production shortage or something :dunno:

The spacers, I'm told will continue with that ugly black plastic (not too worried given the black exterior color). I plan on getting the colored reflectors later if the car comes in with the black ones.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Why did BMW even bother w/ the reflectors? if they're putting black plugs where the reflectors should go- they clearly didn't need them for legal reasons. The reflectors don't look so great as it s -- so why would they have voluntarily designed it with them?. If they watned to save money it would've been easier (and looked beter) to just design the bumper without any cutouts for reflectors.


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

rost12 said:


> What did you think about E and CLK? Did you test-drive them at all?
> 
> I know that since your ordered a bimmer your opinion on its competitors is kinda obvious  but I'm still wondering.


MB impressions:

E500: Boring exterior (a little better with the optional Appearance Pkg) nice interior details (much more luxurious than the E60), liked the Keyless Go option (way cool). Electronic brakes were terrible. Despite my 3 different test drives in 3 different cars, could not brake smoothly. Felt really disconnected and impossible to modulate. Slam the pedal and everything was fine, but in stop and go traffic, not fun at all. Overall, car didn't overly excite me.

CLK500: Actually had a deposit on one, but after looking at it closer, didn't really like the Accord-like appearance of the exterior. Wheels/Tires too small (needed at least 18 inchers to look threatening). V8 was very smooth, and braking was much improved over E500 (given lack of electronic braking system). Interior was cheaper looking....too C class for me, especially with the myriad black plastic covers when you didn't order the optional heated seats, PDC, etc.

In both cases, performance and handling were no match for the 545, IMHO.

Just my two cents.....


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

robg said:


> Why did BMW even bother w/ the reflectors? if they're putting black plugs where the reflectors should go- they clearly didn't need them for legal reasons. The reflectors don't look so great as it s -- so why would they have voluntarily designed it with them?. If they watned to save money it would've been easier (and looked beter) to just design the bumper without any cutouts for reflectors.


Totally agree; just another case of cost cutting gone wild. MB also has some of these issues as well (see my post below)

If they can offer the reflectors on the Euro models as well as on the 645 and 330's, don't understand why there's an issue on the US E60?????


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

jeffnin said:


> Totally agree; just another case of cost cutting gone wild. MB also has some of these issues as well (see my post below)
> 
> If they can offer the reflectors on the Euro models as well as on the 645 and 330's, don't understand why there's an issue on the US E60?????


Congrats!! :thumbup: Look forward to check out your car!

I am 11 mos away from picking up my 2005 Mystique 545 SMG w/ NAV, HUD as well as all the bells and whistles. 

The thing is, the E60 just kicks a$$ over MBZ E series, unfortunately, most the "old timers" will not be able to catch w/ time for another 3 years, but in time sb540, robg and rost12 will 

beewang :bigpimp:


----------

